# Quickborn - Torfwerk und das Moor



## newbi (2. Juni 2010)

moin liebe gemeinde. ich bin die letzten tage nach der arbeit immer im quickborner moor unterwegs gewesen, macht ne menge laune. nur alleine ists halt doch immer ein bisschen langweiliger als mit noch anderen.
auf dem rückweg sind mir dann gestern zwei biker entgegen gekommen.
es gibt also doch biker hier 

nun meine frage, wer von euch leuten fährt denn hier so durchs moor und würde mich als anfänger mal mit durchs moor nehmen und mir dort ein paar coole wege zeigen?! evtl wird daraus dann ja eine fahr-beziehung


----------



## newbi (3. Juni 2010)

niemand ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbi (6. Juni 2010)

jetzt vielleicht ???


----------



## Deleted 163458 (7. Juni 2010)

Offenbar bist Du der einzige MTB´ler in Quickborn. Ich würd schonmal auf´ne Feierabendrunde mitkommen. Das Moor kenne ich auch nicht. Aber zur Not erkundet man halt das Revier.
Google maps spuckt nichts über das Moor aus. Lohnt es sich da zu fahren?


----------



## newbi (7. Juni 2010)

also wirklich durch gefahren bin ich nich. nur so 10km weil mir auf dem boden echt die luft ausgegangen ist. aber ich kann mal n paar bilder machen, die landschaft da ist echt wunderschön. hat mich echt umgehaun.würd mich freuen wenn du mit mir fährst.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (8. Juni 2010)

newbi schrieb:


> also wirklich durch gefahren bin ich nich. nur so 10km weil mir auf dem boden echt die luft ausgegangen ist. aber ich kann mal n paar bilder machen, die landschaft da ist echt wunderschön. hat mich echt umgehaun.würd mich freuen wenn du mit mir fährst.


 
Ja, Bilder wären ganz nett. Aber nix für ungut. 10 Km sind dann doch etwas arg wenig. Da lohnt sich die Anreise nicht ansatzweise. So um die 30 - 40 Km dürfen es dann schon werden.


----------



## newbi (9. Juni 2010)

ja die 10km hab ich nur gemacht weil ich auf dem nasen torf gefahren bin.. das war wie im wasser laufen.




das war meine route. und man kann das ja um einiges erweitern. denke schon das wir da auf 40km kommen werden. bei meiner zweiten tour letztens hab ich das auch so auf ~25km ausgeweitet weil ich nicht über das torf zeug drüber bin sondern durchn wald.


----------



## Yagur (10. Juni 2010)

Hiiiieeeer!!!

Ich bin letztes Jahr regelmäßig durchs Moor... Auch die Tour ums Torfwerk ist sehr genial, da es hinter dem Abbaugebiet einen kleinen Trail gibt! Die Landschaft ist der Hammer! Bist du mal direkt durchs Torf gefahren??  Das Rockt! Nur kannste danach dein Schaltwerk zerlegen und putzen putzen putzen. Das ist als würdest du durch die Wüste laufen... 

Ich fahre regelmäßig Strecken in und um Quickborn, meist richtung Kaltenkirchen raus und da durchs alte BW-Übungsgebiet bei Springhirsch, macht auch laune...

Ich fahr zwar ein Crossbike und kein MTB, aber für gemeinsame Touren hat es sich bisher immer als eher egal rausgestellt... 

Wenn Du lust hast, dann könne ma gern mal zusammen ne runde drehen. Vielleicht kennst du den kleinen Fahrradladen an der Kieler Str. in Quickborn, da bin ich des öfteren mal anzutreffen. Der Inhaber ist ebenfalls Crossbike-Fahrer und am WE auch öfters mal dabei!

Wenn du möchtest gern die 40 KM Variante, sonst bekomm ich die Hummeln nicht ausm Gesäß...

Gruß
Maik


----------



## newbi (10. Juni 2010)

cool.. ja die 40km, mit nem anfänger nich die beste wahl  und den kleinen laden kenne ich auch. 

also wenn das wetter wieder besser ist dann können wir uns doch mal auf ne kleinen kennenlern runde treffen und du zeigst mir mal die gebiete die es hier so gibt. bis jetzt kenn ich nur das moor.


----------



## Yagur (10. Juni 2010)

Ja können wir gern machen! Alternativ fahren wir in einer Gruppe bei der Sternfahrt mit! Treffen ist 10:30 am Rathaus in Quickborn! Das ganze findet statt am 20.06.10. Ist zwar eine Demo und nix mit MTB Gelände und so, aber eine extrem geniale Erfahrung mit Polizeieskorte und 2000 anderen Bikern nach HH zu rollen ;-)

Wohnst du direkt in Quickborn oder ausserhalb?


----------



## newbi (14. Juni 2010)

sternfahrt klingt auch ganz witzig 

ich wohn beim wasserwerk. weißt sicherlich wos is oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yagur (15. Juni 2010)

Das Wasserwerk ist doch zwischen Quickborn und Ellerau, nicht?

Ja, überleg es dir und nehm noch deine Familie mit, wie gesagt, Sternfahrt ist eher ruhiges Radeln als aggresives Training, aber lohnt sich in jedem Fall.

10:30 Uhr am Rathaus


----------



## newbi (15. Juni 2010)

bin 20, da hab ich noch keine familie. aber is ja mittlerweile auch fast schon unnormal 

freundin darf nich radeln wegen knie. werd evtl mit nem freund teilnehmen.


----------



## Yagur (16. Juni 2010)

ja 20 war ich auch mal :-D

Aber wesentlich älter fühle ich mich immer noch nicht...


----------



## Yagur (25. Juni 2010)

Also Sternfahrt war cool...

Wir waren gestern wieder im Moor unterwegs... hab auch noch ein neuen Trail gefunden!

Wie siehts mit Samstag aus? Ich könnte so ab 19:30 Uhr...


----------



## newbi (29. Juni 2010)

moin, also diese woche hab ich eigentlich, wies aussieht jeden tag zeit zum fahren. also wie siehts mit dir aus??


----------



## Yagur (30. Juni 2010)

Am WE könnt ich wieder... Am besten Sonntags... Hab heute morgen mein XT-Schaltwerk angeschraubt, das muss ich erst noch einstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbi (1. Juli 2010)

mh, sonntag sieht bei mir schlecht aus. muss nen roller heile machen. aber evtl danach?!


----------



## Yagur (2. Juli 2010)

Ja also seit gestern hab ich eh ein neues Problem... Mein Schaltauge ust hinüber, daher habe ich derzeit auch kein Schlatwerk am Rad... Entweder ich bekomme noch kurzfristig eines am Samstag über nen Händler oder ich kann am WE eh nicht fahren... Ich schreib Samstag abend noch mal...


----------



## murtz (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern ein Canyon MTB bestellt 

ich wohn in Ellerau und hab "urlaub" viel zeit zum radeln 

Wo kann mann das denn gut?!


----------



## newbi (9. Juli 2010)

hier und da 

im moor geht das ansich ganz okay. kann man mal durch heizen. aber zur zeit ist mir das zu warm^^

und wies aussieht muss ich mein bike verkaufen
mein auto hatn total schaden und ich brauch dringend eins um zur arbeit zukommen.und somit muss ich dann das gute teil wieder hergeben. mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. Juli 2010)

Dafür verkauft man doch sein Bike nicht. Kauf´ne billige  Karre mit 
Rest - Tüv. Fahr ihn, bis er auf ist und spar in der Zeit für nen Besseren.
Guck mal hier. Der reicht doch erstmal aus.


----------



## murtz (15. Juli 2010)

sooo mein Mountainbike ist da 

wann gehts demnächst los?? 

bin dabei!


----------



## plattbarft (16. Juli 2010)

newbi schrieb:


> hier und da
> 
> im moor geht das ansich ganz okay. kann man mal durch heizen. aber zur zeit ist mir das zu warm^^
> 
> ...



Klingt übel!
Falls Du das Bike doch behälst, mal 'ne Tour in dem Gebiet losgeht, würde ich mich glatt anschließen. Klingt interessant, kenne die Gegend aber nicht.


----------



## Yagur (16. Juli 2010)

Also....

@ newbi: wat haste denn fürn bike? Vielleicht hab ich nen Käufer für Dich. Andererseits. ich hatte zwei Jahre lang ein Bike aber kein Auto... Bin halt mit dem Rad bei Wind und Wetter zur Arbeit geückelt.



@ Murtz: Was für ein Canyon hast du gekauft? Was möchtest du denn fahren? Wir sind ne kleine Runde gemischt MTB/Crosser, wir fahren min. zwei mal die Woche ca. 40 KM durch sie Pampa... Möglichst wenig Ashalt möglichst viel Wald- Schotter- oder Querfeld ein. 

Richtiges "Gelände" fürn MTB wirst Du hier im Norden kaum finden, und wenn sind es überwiegen kurze Strecken, aber es gibt schon so den einen oder anderen Trail. Alternative sind die HaBe, aber um kurz mel eben ein paar Kilometer zu reissen ist es zu weit weg.

Ich hab noch zwei Wochen Urlaub und werde nächste Woche die eine oder andere Tour machen, ich werds dann hier mal ankündigen.

@ plattbarft: wo wohnst du denn? 


Allgemein gesehen ist das Torfwerk und das Moor schon ne coole Sache, aber einfach viel zu kurz die Strecke. Man kann natürlich immer wieder im Kreis fahren, nur verliert man dabei sehr schnell die Lust. 

Wie trainiert seit ihr denn? Fährt einer von Euch regelmäßig? Es gibt schöne Strecken an der B4. Man kann z.B. bei Springhirsch starten und dann einmal über den alten BW-Übungsplatz, und danach durch die Wälder auf der anderen Seite der B4. Da haben wir schon lustige Sachen erlebt... Ich sag nur Lamas und Wildschweine, alles schon gesehen auf unseren Touren ;-)

Wir haben immer Spaß!

Ich würde am Montag oder Dienstag wieder starten. Das Wetter ist fast egal, man muss halt ein bisschen langsamer machen und nicht am Limit fahren, aber wie gesagt, kommt auch so ein bisschen auf die Kondition jedes einzelnen an.

Würd mich freuen wenn die kleine Runde mal ein bissl größer wird...

Maik


----------



## murtz (16. Juli 2010)

hey Yagur,

ich hab mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 zugelegt.

Damit ich für alles gewappnet bin 
Also mir ist egal was wir fahren, im Norden muss ich halt nehmen was da ist 

auf dem Fahrrad bin ich relativ untrainiert! bin grad in der Fußball vorbereitung und daher einigermaßen fit. weiß nicht wie lange das fürs Radeln hält.
Aber wie du schon sagtest bei dem wetter muss man ja nicht rasen 

Ich hab quasi auch urlaub, zeit und lust!

so long, 

murtz


----------



## Yagur (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin das nächste mal am Montag oder Dienstag unterwegs, Start ist meistens in Quickborn beim kleinen Fahrradladen an der Kieler Str., wir können uns gern auch woanders treffen. Ich meld mich dann kurzfristig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich wohne in der Nähe von Itzehoe.
Das ist Quickborn nicht ganz so dicht bei, aber noch gut zu erreichen.
Für Touren kommt für mich aufgrund der Anfahrt eher das Wochenende in Frage.
Mein Trainingszustand ist noch nicht wirklich optimal, war in letzter Zeit viel zu selten auf dem Bike.
Habe momentan das Problem mit einer leicht defekten Federgabel.
Leichtes Gelände, Forstautobahn geht noch, mehr macht sie z.Z. nicht mit.
Ersatzteile sind bestellt. Wenn die Gabel repariert ist bin ich gern auf 'ner Tour dabei.


----------



## Yagur (18. Juli 2010)

Ja mehr als leichtes Gelände gibt es hier in der Umgebung eh nicht... Von daher sollte es wohl funzen...

Ich werd Montag ab 18 Uhr wieder loslegen, sobald ich mich vom Schlagermove erholt habe... ;-) Das war härter als 70 KM aufn Rad...


----------



## plattbarft (18. Juli 2010)

Aufgrund meines Anreisewegs und des leidigen Umstandes, dass ich in der Woche arbeite, geht bei mir eher nur das Wochenende.
In der Woche fahre ich eher in meiner direkten Umgebung.


----------



## murtz (18. Juli 2010)

Nabend, so ich war das Wochenende im Wendland unterwegs, haben gestern und heute jeweils ne tour von 30 Km gemacht und das ging ganz gut soweit.

gestern hab ich sogar n abgang gemacht, ohne große bleibende Schäden 

Morgen abend wäre ich dabei! 

wo genau ist denn der Fahrradladen?
ist das der bei der Schell Tanke?


gruß


----------



## Yagur (18. Juli 2010)

Ja... neee... du bist gedanklich in Quickborn-Heide... :-D

"Der kleine Fahhrradladen" (man glaubt es kaum, aber so hast der Laden wirklich) befindet sich in Quickborn an der Kieler Str.. Schräg gegenüber der JET-Tanke.


----------



## Yagur (18. Juli 2010)

Also treffen ist morgen um 18 uhr am kleinen Fahrradladen...
Werden wohl ein paar mehr kommen...


----------



## Yagur (20. Juli 2010)

Zum eingewöhnen nicht schlecht... Aber da muss mehr gehen!


Morgen um 16 Uhr in Bad Bramstedt bei Addi zu haus... Dann mal wieder ein bisschen Strecke reissen...


----------



## Yagur (30. Juli 2010)

morgen mittag durchs Moor? Um 12? wer ist dabei?


----------



## murtz (30. Juli 2010)

Yagur schrieb:


> morgen mittag durchs Moor? Um 12? wer ist dabei?



Da schlaf ich ja noch fast?! 

Ist dein Bike wieder heil???

Also wenn bis dahin mein neuer Sattel angekommen ist bin ich dabei,.. ansonsten lass und das doch aufn Nachmittag verschieben?
14-16 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (31. Juli 2010)

Wäre gern mitgekommen.
Leider ist meine Gabel noch defekt. Teile kommen vermutlich kommende Woche.


----------



## murtz (31. Juli 2010)

jetzt bin ich fertig,...


----------



## murtz (1. August 2010)

Monday is Moor day.

also wie siehts aus?!?!


----------



## newbi (11. August 2010)

mooooooin. also, mein bike bleibt bei mir. bin am we mal in der nähe von segeberg unterwegs gewesen. war wirklich gut.

also wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## murtz (14. August 2010)

allzeit bereit


----------



## newbi (20. August 2010)

wie siehts mit morgen ner kleinen runde aus?? will mal wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier noch was los????

War heute ne Runde ums Torfwerk drehen fährt sich super auch trotz des vielen Schlamms.

Gruß


----------



## evo1 (6. Januar 2012)

Ist hier echt nichts mehr los ist echt schade. Dann muß ich wohl weiter alleine fahren, ich hatte gedacht ich finde wenigstens einen mit dem man mal ab und zu fahren kann.

Ich donner dann gleich mal wieder durchs Moor.


----------

